# 1967 GTO Data Plate



## injun (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello:

I am trying to find out what a letter means on my 1967 data plate. I don't have a picture right now, but the plate is as follows:

11C K
ST 67-24217 FRA 2264 BODY
TR 224-B C-2 PAINT
E 2ZGTV
5J


I have no clue what the 5J is. I have seen 5Y a lot for the seatbelts, and 5W and a couple others, but J is never even offered anywhere I look in that category. Though I have looked a lot, I am also unclear as to what the K is in the top right-hand corner. I understand all the other stuff.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Group 5 Code J= Under Hood Light.

Upper LH numbers/letters relate to build codes
But not sure on the K


----------



## injun (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, junior. Just out of curiosity, where did you find that?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been recording any/all Trim tag/code info posted over the years and have complied as full a list as possible, as far as I have ever seen. 1967GTO.COM was one of the better sources several years back. Kevin really had done a lot of work to put together his info/site, wish it was still supported. 
PY has also been a great resource for missing bits many of the members over there have an amazing amount of history/info, just wish some would share it before it's lost forever. 

1964-67
PONTIAC A-BODY ACCESSORY CODES
These codes are on the bottom of the trim data tag found on the firewall.
They primarily identify equipment or options installed.
Some codes only ID option and not specific equipment.

These codes are made up of a number (Excl #1 ) and are followed by one or more letters.
The number in front identifies group. Groups are 2, 3, 4 & 5.

This five group code system ONLY applies to the following FISHER Body assembly plants;
FRA, (Framingham, MA) KAN, (Kansas City, MO) & PON, (Pontiac, MI)
The BF, (Fremont, CA) used a UPC code system and the BAL, (Baltimore, MD) plant used no codes at all


Group 1:	
D = Power convertible top (If not standard)
E = Soft ray tinted glass (All windows)
O = Two tone paint (w/ use of vinyl top trim)
O = Mirror Group (1965)
T = Power front seat (Bench or L.H. Bucket)
W = Soft ray tinted glass (Windshield only)
Y = Power windows

Group 2:	
A= Foam bench seat cushion (Exc. GTO)
B = 3 speed manual transmission (Floor shift)
E = Air conditioning (Different ducting)
G = Console
H = Heater delete
K = Air conditioning
L = 4 speed manual transmission 
N = Automatic (1964)
P = Back up lamps. (Listed incorrectly in many publication as Radio, 1964-65)
R = Rear seat speaker
S = Rear mounted manual antenna
T = Rear mounted power antenna
U = 8-Track (1967)
V = Verbra-phonic rear speaker
W = 2 speed automatic transmission
Y = Padded dash (1965
Z = 3SPD M40 AUTOMATIC (1967)

Group 3:	
B = Rear window defogger
C = Padded dash (1964-KC cars)? 
K = Dome courtesy lamp
N = Roof rail reading lamps

Group 4:	
F = Outside remote mirror
G = Décor Group (Tempest & Tempest Custom only 1964-1965 KC cars)
H =
Q = Full size spare tire (1967)?



Group 5: 
B = Luggage lamp (Kansas City plant only)
J = Under hood lamp
M = Rear center seat belt (Framingham plant only) 
N = GTO trim upgrade/option (1965-KC cars)
O = Seat Belt Delete (1965)?
P = Luggage lamp (Framingham and Pontiac plants only)
W = Custom retractable front seat belts
Y = Deluxe front seat belts
Y = Custom seat belts (1965)?
Z = Shoulder belts (Front seats) 
Z = Seat belt delete (1964 -Pontiac Plant)


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow!. What a resource. Group 2 E might explain something I saw recently. A '67 hardtop joined us for Cars & Coffee recently in The Woodlands, TX. Car was beautiful. I took some photos which I will add later. As it was leaving I stopped the driver to thank him for coming and I noticed something about his a/c vents. I have no console and 2 a/c vents under the dash. One is under the steering column and the other is under the glove box. On this car, the 2 underdash vents were located side by side under the dash above the console! Am curious if this was an alternate factory setup as I don't remember ever seeing this config before. Thanks. Also with your permission I would like to make a pdf of the above info and append it to this post I made awhile back.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-options-other-info-91058/


----------

